# An Offer to IMers



## Dale Mabry (Jun 16, 2003)

So, I have started a database that I will be using for clients in the future.  I was trying to come up with a way to beta test the thing to make sure it works properly and thought maybe some of you folks may be interested.  Here are the variables that will be measured:


Fitness Assessment 
Bodyweight
Chest, Abdomen, Thigh Skinfold (Men Only)
Tricep, Suprailiac, Thigh Skinfold (Women Only)
Shoulder, Chest, Abdomen, Waist, Arm, and Thigh Circumference
Bodyfat
Aerobic Capacity (Probably not for the tesing portion)

_Cardio Measures_
Distance per session
Kcals per session
Minutes per mile
Average & Max Heart rate (If HR monitor Available)

_Resistance Training Measures_ 
Volume
Still debating on other metrics as of now

What will happen is each person will commit to a 4 week program of their choosing.  They will perform the fitness assessment prior to the program, after 2 weeks, and at the end of the 4 week period.  They will log weights, sets and reps for each session and try to keep rest periods consistent from session to session.  At the end, I will produce graphs showing progress over time.  This will be based upon the fitness assessment, training volume, and cardio measures.  I will probably keep the sample pretty small, around 5-10 people, so the first people who show interest will be guaranteed a spot.  If you only want to do the training portion, cardio portion, or fitness assessment portion, that is fine.  PM me if anyone is interested.  I am not offering this anywhere else online as long as I get a good sample from here.

Thanks


PS- I almost forgot, none of your info will be shared with anyone else by me.  I will pretty much just assign someone a number.  If you want to share the info on the site or with anyone else, that is up to you, I will not do it.  If everyone wants to make a competition out of it, we can do that, but only if everyone agrees.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

I made this a sticky for ya! 

Let me know when you want it down.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

K Jodi, I was just gonna bump this.  Anyway, when we get a few more folks, I will post the measures and the purpose for each.  If you want to get started now, you can go to my journal and look at the ones I posted.  I have the fitness assessment database up and working.


----------



## icyfresh21 (Jun 17, 2003)

I am always interested in anything new


----------

